# Dwa Insurance



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

In our area, to apply for a dwa license you need to be insured for over 1 million, would of thought it was in case the animal turned nasty and injured you or something.

Does anyone have any quotes on how much it would cost to get insured for this amount.

Thanks​


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Exotic Direct - Insurance for Birds, Mammals and Reptiles


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

They charged me £110 per animal, that was for the caiman. I thought that was quite reasonable.

The insurance is not just a requirement by your council, it's a requiremnet of the DWA accross the country, everyone with DWA has to have it and as Fangsy mentioned, Exotic Direct is the company,as far as I am aware, they are the only company to offer it.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I pay £194 for up to 5 venomous snakes, through exotics direct.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I pay £194 for up to 5 venomous snakes, through exotics direct.


Thats really good, they must do different prices for different animals, I could only go on the caiman when I enquired.


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

they quoted me 110 for one venomous


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

after 5 you add £50 for each additional snake or its something like £450 for up to 25 venomous snakes I believe, the cover gives £1 million of cover.


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Thought the license has to cover you though and not just the animal


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I pay £194 for up to 5 venomous snakes, through exotics direct.


and me: victory:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

My friend added the liability cover onto his home insurance through the Prudential and said it was a lot cheaper that way. Worth getting a quote to compare.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Fangio said:


> My friend added the liability cover onto his home insurance through the Prudential and said it was a lot cheaper that way. Worth getting a quote to compare.


I tried that, it was well expensive for me though, and they wanted the room burgler alarmed and someone from them to come to the house to look at it as well, as the council and vets.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I tried that, it was well expensive for me though, and they wanted the room burgler alarmed and someone from them to come to the house to look at it as well, as the council and vets.


Maybe it only worked out cheaper as he had a substantial amout of venomous then? I have no idea how the policy works. Just a thought.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I think it just depends who your home insurance is with, some may be cheaper but mine turned out it was much more expensive.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Ah ok, fair enough.


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

So does the insurance have to cover the owner then ??


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

SiUK said:


> after 5 you add £50 for each additional snake or its something like £450 for up to 25 venomous snakes I believe, the cover gives £1 million of cover.


 
Cliverton quoted me £438 for 25 venomous. so you were spot on there mate.


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi all,
I am covered by Exotics Direct, it costs me £425 for up to 25 animals, I have 15 at the moment, so room for improvment:whistling2:.
It is a public liability insurance, it covers the public in the event of an escape. It does not cover you or your family, or anybody you invite into your venomous room. By the way that gives you £2,000,000 cover.
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

It states that i must be covered for 1,000,000 though


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

mleadley said:


> It states that i must be covered for 1,000,000 though


but there is no harm in being covered for more


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Not bothered about how much the animal is insured for but it states that I (emphasis on the i) must be insured for 1,000,000 incase the animal injures someone, not the animal itself if it gets stolen etc.


----------



## Smorf (Dec 19, 2007)

I think it will say I as in you being the policy holder, but what it will cover is the general public as it will be Public Liability Insurance.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

mleadley said:


> Not bothered about how much the animal is insured for but it states that I (emphasis on the i) must be insured for 1,000,000 incase the animal injures someone, not the animal itself if it gets stolen etc.


yeh that just means at least 1 million


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

SiUK said:


> yeh that just means at least 1 million


Ok thanks for clearing that up : victory:

Are there any other things you need for a dwa ???


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

well the councils specify conditions could be a whole list of things but youd have to ask your council, in general they are going to ask for, a completely sealed room, locked doors, locked vivs, warning signs on the doors, they will probably ask for, proof of relevant experience someone to name as a back up handler, check you know basic husbandry ask what you would do if you got bitten, remembering a caiman could do some pretty serious damage to you, they might ask for, double door entry system alarms, a way to see into the room, light switch outside of the room, thats obviously not a complete list of all possibilities but its some of the things that are more commonly looked for.


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Any idea of a good website from which i could start getting things set up with ?


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

As an example, my DWA insurance through Exotic Direct cost me £137.25 for up to 5 animals, and £1 million cover. The liscence cost me £195 for initial inspection, and I had to have:

Fire extinguisher and smoke alarm.
Double entry
Locked door with only one key, kept on site at all times
Locked, reinforced viv for the animal, again with one key
Sealed room
Veterinary registration for the animal
A sign on the door of the room that housed the animal, and the location of the animal within the room.
A warning sign on the Viv, with warning signs on each of the tubs containing the animals.
Record books
A display of handling technique and appropriate equipment.

All this for Buthids... (well worth it though)


----------

